# Software update für Humminbird 718



## Pudel (17. April 2012)

Hallo Leute ich hab da mal ne Frage?
Ich hab mir vor einiger Zeit (um die 2Jahre her)  ein Humminbird 718 zugelegt. 
Dank meines Umzuges wurden sämtliche nichtgebrauchten Kartons entsorgt dabei war vermutlich auch die Orginalverpackung des Echolots samt Rechnung.
Ich hab bei meinem Verkäufer nachgefragt ob ich das Echolot auch ohne Rechnung schicken kann um ein Update vorzu nehmen! Dies ist leider nicht möglich! 

Nun meine Fragen kann ich ein Update auch selber drauf machen?? Geht das überhaupt?? Oder kennt einer jemanden bei dem ich ein Update machen lassen kann??
Gibts überhaupt eine neuere Version ??

Momentane Softwareversion 4.760

Ich dank euch schon mal viele Grüße:vik:


----------



## Sebastian8686 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo Pudel,
frag doch mal direkt bei Cebbra nach ( das ist der Großhändler für Humminbird oder versuch es über Fachversand Stollenwerk.....
gruß


----------



## Pudel (17. April 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

dank Dir für die Antwort werd ich mal versuchen!#6


----------



## jules2003 (17. April 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo,
die aktuelle Softwareversion für das 718 ist: 5.320
Mit dem Humminbird PC - Kabel und und einer entsprechenden Stromversorgung für das Echolot, kannst Du die Software selber aufspielen. Die Softwareversion kann ich besorgen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Pudel (17. April 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hm ok wenn ich das Kabel hätte wärs somit ken Problem! 
Ich werd diese Woche mal nochmal nachschauen ob ich das Find!  ich hoffe das ist nicht in dem Verschollenen Karton das wäre blöd ! 
Ich dank dir Michael und ich meld mich nochmal! :vik:


----------



## Pudel (3. Mai 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo Leute 
Ich habe heute die Rechnung vom Kauf meines Humminbird 718 gefunden.
Somit kann ich es zum Verkäufer schicken und das Software update draufmachen lassen! 

Danke für eure Antworten.
Schöne grüße
Oli


----------



## kühkopfangler (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

hallo,

ich habe auch ein humminbird 718 mit gps und die alte software 4.380. wie bekomme ich die neuste software und was bringt sie überhaupt ? habe das gerät vor ca. 3 jahren in ebay gekauft und keine rechnung des händlers. 

gruss


----------



## ulf (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo

Mit der Seriennummer des Geräts kann man sich bei Humminbird http://www.humminbird.com registrieren und dann das aktuelle Update runter laden. 
Was das aktuelle gegenüber deiner Version anders/besser macht weis ich aber leider nicht.
Auf der o.g. Seite ist die aktuelle Version die 6.250.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## kühkopfangler (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

danke ulf,

bin noch aufm forellenessen vom angelverein und schau morgen mal nach. 

mich hätte es mal interessiert, ob es überhaupt was bringt.

gruß holger


----------



## ulf (19. Mai 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo

Ich habe das Update jetzt mal mit dem File von Humminbirt gemacht. Das hat ohne Probleme geklappt und die deutschen Menus sind auch nach wie vor da. 

Gruß Ulf


----------



## crasher69 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo,
Ich wollte mich mal einklinken.Mein Problem ist,das ich die
Ami-Version habe,und das mit Feet und Fahrenheit läuft.
Kann man das per Update ändern,und wer hätte die Software oder nen link.Für Anregungen oder Hilfe wär ich sehr dankbar.
Gruß Dete


----------



## jules2003 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo Crasher69,
das HB mit der Ami- Version lässt sich durch ein Update nicht in Meter und Grad Celsius umwandeln. 

Gruß Michael


----------



## crasher69 (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Software update für Humminbird 718*

Hallo Michael,
Vielen Dank für diese Info.
Gruß Dete


----------

